# Books on Herbs



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am looking for a book/ books on herbs. Kai is on Platinum Performance CJ and i would like to read up on some of the medicinal herbs that are in it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you looking for a book specifically for using herbs with animals?


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

More or less just a book on herbs and what they are used for. I am interested in holistic and homeopathic medicine and would just like to read up more on it and this way understand it better.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Prescription-Herbal-Healing-Easy-Use/dp/0895298694/ref=cm_lmf_tit_4

I'm sure you understand this but homeopathy is a type of holistic medicine that involves homeopathic remedies. It is completely separate from other types like herbal medicine, etc.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the book referenced above, it's a good book. I just went up and looked, and I have several slips of paper in it as bookmarks, which means that I've used it a good amount. It's companion book, Prescription for Nutritional Healing, its also excellent. 

If you ever run across this book: http://www.amazon.com/Herbs-Pets-Gregory-L-Tilford/dp/1889540641 , it's a good one for your collection.

The ones that I use the most though are the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Way-Herbs-Michael-...39162507&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Way-Chinese-Herbs-...39162507&sr=1-4

The above will list herbs by their properties (warming, neutral, cooling, etc.) and also the meridians or organ system that are affected. For example, when I was looking for a particular herb for Max, I needed to find something that was, for example, cooling and affected two particular meridians, and there was *exactly one* herb that did that, after I went through every one in the book!!

For a general overview, the link above (the Balch book) is probably the best book to have.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Thank you for all your help. This is a great start !


----------

